# Snow White



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

All good jokes use threes, but this straight scoop. Was hunting roosters today when I kicked out a jack rabbit. It was about half white and really out of place in the bean stubble. Bit later I was taking a rest on a rockpile when a long tailed weasel came by and it was almost completly turned white. Neat. Before I got back to the truck, Gus put up a hen that was solid white. Not an albino either. Almost dropped the hammer before she peeped.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

That has got to be some kind of omen doesn't it? I am thinking you are going to experience 7 years of fabulous pheasant hunting!  Well.... nice thought anyway. Hope it comes true all the same.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

These are the things that really make a hunt memorable, its never about a limit or the kill anymore for me. I'm seriously considering selling my deer rifles and hunting deer with a very high quality digital camera. I to have seen so many things like this over the years I wish I had a picture of.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

I have gotten to the point where I enjoy just getting out almost as much, if not more, than shooting the birds. Sure you gotta love when 3 or 4 roosters flush right in front of you, but the other more subtle things like watching the sun come up, or go down, seeing how your dog works a likely looking pheasant haunt or listening to the geese, cranes and ducks in your hunting blind right before sunrise are all great experiences. There is nothing else quite like it.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

The rabbit and the weasal being white is truly an "omen" that being winter is coming. As far as the white pheasant not being albino? Well that omen is open for debate!


----------

